# Gtp



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I know this is gto forum. 

I have a 05 GTO and a 00 GTP. I have been working on the GTP, getting it to run better. I was wondering if anyone knew the firing order and the cylinder order of the motor.


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

For all your GTP questions

http://www.clubgp.com/newforum/


----------

